# Bootcamp pas de partition créée



## Vivid (3 Mars 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai lancer Bootcamp formatage du disque externe ok, installation de 'wininstall', téléchargement ok, mais il ne ma pas proposer de créer une partition..
faut-il la créer a la main?

merci d'avance.


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *640.1 GB   disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS 640 Go                  640.1 GB   disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk4s1
```

640 Go (origine de l'iso) et 500 Go (le wininstall)


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Bonsoir *Vivid
*
Il y a eu une petite erreur de partitions auxilaires sur le HDD de ton Fusion Drive -->

```
2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk0s4
```


la partition *disk0s3* de *134 Mo* est une partition "*booter*" (prédémarrage) qui se crée en-dessous de la partition *CoreStorage* lors de la réalisation du Fusion Drive. Tu trouves la même en *disk1s3* sur le SDD.

normalement > à l'installation de l'OS dans le volume commun > cette partition se trouve substituée par une partition de secours de *650 Mo* (qui absorbe la fonction de *booter* originelle du volume *Boot OS X*).

sur ton HDD > au lieu de se créer en remplacement de la partition *booter* de *134 Mo* > la partition de secours a commencé de se créer en-dessous (tu la vois en *disk0s4* pour *650 Mo*) > mais aucun volume *Recovery HD* n'a pu être créé sur cette partition.

En l'état > un repartitionnement (qui implique celui de la partition *disk0s2* *CoreStorage*) ne peut pas s'effectuer > à cause de cette redondance des 2 partitions auxiliaires là où il n'en faut qu'une.

La solution consiste à supprimer l'actuelle partition *disk0s4* de *650 Mo* (qui est invalide) > récupérer son espace au Fusion Drive > puis que tu réinstalles l'OS (sans reformatage) > ce qui devrait convertir la partition *booter* de *134 Mo* => en partition de secours de *650 Mo*.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2019)

le 121 go c'est l'ancien ssd qui etait coupler au dd 'mecanique' qui a cramer, le 2To est venue en remplacement et j'ai ensuite installer l' Os.

supprimer la partition disk0s4 =>ok
il récupéreras son espace automatiquement?
il ma manque la 'recovery' en plus


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7 0b ; diskutil list
```


cette commande concaténée : supprime la partition *disk0s4* > récupère son espace au *CoreStorage* du Fusion Drive > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné (pour voir s'il n'y a pas eu de blocage en cours d'opérations).


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk3

/dev/disk4 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk4
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk4s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Opération réussie.

- quel est l'OS installé dans le volume *Macintosh* ?​


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2019)

sierra 10.12.6
et je vois une partition bootcamp...


----------



## macomaniac (3 Mars 2019)

Alors tu peux télécharger un installateur de Sierra depuis l'AppStore via ce lien : ☞*Sierra*☜

- tu lances l'installation à la fin à destination de *Macintosh* démarré : il s'effectuera une simple restauration du Logiciel-Système > mais auparavant une création de partition de secours à l'emplacement du *booter* du HDD​
=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout s'est bien passé. Et poster le retour d'un : 

```
diskutil list
```

en confirmation.


----------



## Vivid (3 Mars 2019)

bootcamp me propose une partition je continue..

je finit bootcamp et je ré-installe sierra

j'ai lancer l'installation de windaube, bootcamp est sur une partition GPT, il préfére  du NTFS...


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que tu veux dire que ton installation a échoué ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

bonjour macomaniac

j'ai finit tard, 2h du mat...  la partition boootcamp lui convenait pas un coup NTFS un coup GPT ..et j'ai trouvé un de tes messages ou il fallait supprimer la partition bootcamp juste aprés sa création sans ré-alloué l'espace, je l'est supprimer.
je relance bootcamp=> partition bootcamp à 500 Go
pendant l'installation de windows (copie des fichiers).. il lui manque des fichiers=> installation avorté
mais par magie bootcamp fait maintenant 1Go 


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             1.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         1.0 TB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +1.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```
là je suis sur une sauvegarde bootcamp..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Est-ce que tu veux supprimer cette fausse partition *BOOTCAMP* qui n'a pas de volume -->

```
4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         1.0 TB     disk1s4
```


et récupérer son espace bien sûr ?


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2019)

Pour information, il faut impérativement déconnecter tous les disques durs externes, sinon Assistant Boot Camp les considèrent comme faisant partie du disque dur interne et refusera l'installation ou l'avortera.

Pour le cas où, un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce que tu veux supprimer cette fausse partition *BOOTCAMP* qui n'a pas de volume -->
> 
> ```
> 4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         1.0 TB     disk1s4
> ...



oui macomaniac

et je pense que j'avais que le 'wininstall' de brancher..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *disk1s4* de *1 To* > récupère son espace au *CoreStorage* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller ; copie-la bien jusqu'au *list* final) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7 0b ; diskutil list
> ...


'time machine' fonctionne en ce moment.. j’attends la fin de 'time machine', non?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Oui : attends la fin de la sauvegarde.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

2h ...

ouf, il a finit la sauvegarde

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Je vois que l'espace a bien été récupéré.

Je t'invite à présent à aller à mon message #8 (page 1) : utilise le lien rouge *Sierra* pour télécharger depuis l'AppStore un installateur de Sierra. Puis lance l'installation à destination de ton volume démarré --> une partition de secours de *650 Mo* devrait être créée en première instance  à la place de la partition "*booter*" de *134 Mo* sur le HDD. C'est là l'objectif de la manœuvre : te permettre de récupérer une telle partition de secours qui peut s'avérer bien utile.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

en mode cible cela ne pose pas de problème d'installer sierra?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Tu n'es pas démarré sur ton volume *Macintosh* ? - pourquoi utiliser un mode "*Target*" ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

si c'est possible avec l'archive de sierra sur l'ordinateur hôte..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Tu veux dire que tu as un installateur : *Installer macOS Sierra* déjà à ta disposition sur un autre Mac ?

- tu peux alors le copier dans le volume d'une clé USB > puis attacher la clé à l'iiMac > enfin lancer l'installateur d'un double-clic à partir de la session ouverte du volume *Macintosh*. Pourquoi t'embêter avec un mode "*Target*" ?​


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

j'ai plus de cle usb de dispo


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Un DDE alors ?

- bref : si tu n'as aucun moyen de transfert de l'installateur déjà à ta disposition > alors vas-y pour l'opération "Cible"...​


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```

La 'recovery' n'y est pas en a t-il besoin?


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Tu as de nouveau l'erreur d'une réplication de partitions auxiliaires l'une au-dessus de l'autre -->

```
3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s4
```


alors que la partition *Apple_Boot* de *650 Mo* aurait dû venir s'inscrire en remplacement de la partition du *booter* de *134 Mo*. Ce remplacement s'effectue de telle façon que le volume *Recovery HD* créé contienne 2 dossiers : un dossier *com.apple.recovery.boot* recelant l'OS de secours démarrable & un dossier *com.apple.Boot.S* recelant le logiciel du *booter* du *CoreStorage*.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi le programme d'installation ne parvient pas à effectuer cette tâche comme il sait le faire en principe dans le contexte d'un Fusion Drive.

----------

Par curiosité > passe la commande :

```
diskutil mount disk1s4
```


qui monte un volume *Recovery HD* s'il en existe un défini sur la nouvelle partition > qui aurait échappé à une prise en charge par le *kernel*

Poste le retour.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

il me fait en ce moment un petite mise a jour de l'os 27mn..

après la mise a jour;


```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3
   4:                 Apple_Boot                         650.0 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```

ensuite la commande;

MBP-de-Pat-2:~ pat$ diskutil mount disk1s4
Volume on disk1s4 failed to mount
If the volume is damaged, try the "readOnly" option
If the volume is an APFS Volume, try the "diskutil apfs unlockVolume" verb


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Je sens qu'il va falloir supprimer la partition invalide de *650 Mo* et récupérer son espace comme précédemment. Et tu resteras sans partition de secours.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

je te suis


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Alors passe la commande (copie-la jusqu'au list final) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk1s4 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition de *650 Mo* invalide > récupère son espace au *CoreStorage* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2, disk1s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```

je ne voit pas ou il a pu mettre les 650 Mo.


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Espace bien récupéré : retout à la case départ, donc.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

je retente boot camp, les bases sont bonnes...

comme l'installateur de windows refuse la partition bootcamp, j'ai formater cette partition toujours sous l'installateur de windows, mais toujours ce refus.. faut que je cherche..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Pour démarrer sur l'installation de Windows > est-ce que tu passes par un redémarrage avec la touche "*alt*" et le choix d'un volume intitulé *Windows* ?

- est-ce bien Windows 10 que tu tentes d'installer ?​


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Pour démarrer sur l'installation de Windows > est-ce que tu passes par un redémarrage avec la touche "*alt*" et le choix d'un volume intitulé *Windows* ?
> 
> - est-ce bien Windows 10 que tu tentes d'installer ?​


oui, efi bios.. windows10..
c'est passer comme une lettre a la poste sur un portable..


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             1.5 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         502.4 GB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *500.1 GB   disk3
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              500.1 GB   disk3s1
```


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Est-ce qu'à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage --> tu n'aurais pas 2 volumes affichés : *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ? - si oui > sur lequel choisis-tu de démarrer ?


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Est-ce qu'à l'écran de choix du volume de démarrage --> tu n'aurais pas 2 volumes affichés : *Windows* & *EFI Boot* ? - si oui > sur lequel choisis-tu de démarrer ?



oui les deux et je passe par efiboot

j'ai essayer par windows, la partition est en gpt..


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Il faut que tu choisisses *EFI Boot* > ce qui fait démarrer sur un processus d'installation de Windows 10 en mode *EFI*.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

maintenant si je compare le portable (même système) avec l'imac=> pas de partition boot os x, mais 'Apple_Boot Recovery HD'

'nous n'avons pas pu créer de partition, ni localiser une partition déjà existante. Pour plus d'informations, voir les fichiers journaux d'installations'

si je supprime la partition bootcamp sous l'installateur windows pour la re-créer toujours sous l'installateur windows ?


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             1.5 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s3
   4:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s6
   7:       Microsoft Basic Data                         501.8 GB   disk0s7

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +1.7 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```
j'ai essayer... il veut rien savoir.
reste a supprimer;


```
4:           Windows Recovery                         523.2 MB   disk0s4
   5:                        EFI NO NAME                 104.9 MB   disk0s5
   6:         Microsoft Reserved                         16.8 MB    disk0s6
   7:       Microsoft Basic Data                         501.8 GB   disk0s7
```


----------



## Madalvée (4 Mars 2019)

50 messages et pas un modérateur pour corriger ce participe passé qui m'écorche les yeux ?


----------



## peyret (4 Mars 2019)

https://www.francaisfacile.com/exercices/exercice-francais-2/exercice-francais-34866.php


----------



## macomaniac (4 Mars 2019)

Je vois qu'il y a du monde dans le bas du HDD.

Passe la commande (déroule-la bien jusqu'au *list* final pour la copier entière) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s5 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s6 ; diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s7 ; diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime les 4 partitions *Windows* > récupère leur espace > réaffiche le tableau des disques

Pose le retour.


----------



## Vivid (4 Mars 2019)

```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *2.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             2.0 TB     disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk1
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk1s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage FusionDrive             121.0 GB   disk1s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk1s3

/dev/disk2 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh              +2.2 TB     disk2
                                 Logical Volume on disk1s2, disk0s2
                                 6F964CB3-498E-4AA4-BAAB-17609160F6C7
                                 Unencrypted
```
je te remercie Macomaniac.
Le salut viendra peut-être par High Sierra ou autre mais je doute.. la nuit porte conseil


----------



## Locke (4 Mars 2019)

Par curiosité tu utilises quel fichier .iso de Windows et as-tu lu ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ... ?


----------



## Vivid (5 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Par curiosité tu utilises quel fichier .iso de Windows et as-tu lu ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ... ?


oui, j'ai aussi changer le fichier iso, mais l'installateur de windaube qui brille par son refus de prendre la partition bootcamp, le problème est soit disant détaillé dans un fichier..

windows 10, d'avril 2018


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> windows 10, d'avril 2018


Pas de souci, mais quel est le modèle exact de ton Mac dont on ignore tout, que dis /A propos de ce Mac ? Une copie écran serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Vivid (6 Mars 2019)

Bonjour Locke,

imac retina fin 2014
High Sierra (depuis ce matin) 10.13.6


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> Bonjour Locke,
> 
> imac retina fin 2014
> High Sierra (depuis ce matin) 10.13.6


Donc aucun problème pour suivre cette procédure... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...car tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre que du fichier .iso. Si tu la suis à la lettre, à quel moment tu rencontres un problème ? Ne pas oublier qu'il faut impérativement déconnecter tous les disques durs USB.


----------



## Vivid (6 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Donc aucun problème pour suivre cette procédure... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...car tu n'as besoin de rien d'autre que du fichier .iso. Si tu la suis à la lettre, à quel moment tu rencontres un problème ? Ne pas oublier qu'il faut impérativement déconnecter tous les disques durs USB.



au moins 1 DD !  je passe pas par une clef USB.


----------



## Locke (6 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> au moins 1 DD ! je passe pas par une clef USB.


Négatif, aucun disque dur ne doit être connecté. Là je ne comprends pas, pourquoi faire ? Assistant Boot Camp n'ira jamais au bout d'une installation s'il détecte le moindre matériel USB, il ne doit détecté que le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être non plus partitionné.


----------



## Vivid (7 Mars 2019)

je recommence version clef usb, mais il lui faut '3 plombes' a chaque fois, oui parce que 8 Go pour lui c'était pas assez.. capricieux. Je me souvient pour l'avoir déjà installer qu'un simple clic a l'autre cela pouvait fonctionner, ou pas.


----------



## Vivid (7 Mars 2019)

J'ai 2 disques dur en interne, c'est peut-être ceci le problème.


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> J'ai 2 disques dur en interne, c'est peut-être ceci le problème.


J'ai beau me répéter, mais je vais encore le faire : Assistant Boot Camp ne supporte pas la présence de tout autre disque dur connecté et/ou partition supplémentaire !


----------



## Vivid (8 Mars 2019)

En pratique, anciennement sur ma bécane bootcamp fonctionné avec un DD mécanique et un SSD (fusion drive).


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> En pratique, anciennement sur ma bécane bootcamp fonctionné avec un DD mécanique et un SSD (fusion drive).


C'est normal puisque macOS ne voit et ne gère qu'un seul disque avec l'option FusionDrive. Si tu as désolidarisé les deux disques durs, Assistant Boot Camp en comptera bien deux et refusera de faire la moindre installation.


----------



## Vivid (8 Mars 2019)

un espoir ?


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> un espoir ?


Comme tu as deux disques durs en interne mais que tu n'as pas prévenu macomaniac du matériel exact que tu possédais, tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de recréer un FusionDrive et qu'il aurait pu dans la foulée te faire faire.


----------



## Vivid (8 Mars 2019)

si, "le 121 go c'est l'ancien ssd qui était coupler au dd 'mecanique' qui a cramer, le 2To est venue en remplacement et j'ai ensuite installer l' Os."
mais ce n'est pas grave, il a assez, vous avez assez passer de temps a m'aider.


----------



## Locke (8 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> si, "le 121 go c'est l'ancien ssd qui était coupler au dd 'mecanique' qui a cramer, le 2To est venue en remplacement et j'ai ensuite installer l' Os."
> mais ce n'est pas grave, il a assez, vous avez assez passer de temps a m'aider.


Si tu restes dans cette configuration avec deux disques durs distincts, tu ne pourras jamais installer Windows 10 !


----------



## Vivid (9 Mars 2019)

c'était trop beau pour être vraie..
j'ai suivit donc cette procédure 
le système ré-installer (high sierra)

mais toujours pas de fusion drive donc les 2 SSD visibles dans l'os
j'ai recommencer la procédure, mais pour lui tout a fonctionné, j'ai ce message;


----------



## Vivid (10 Mars 2019)

j'ai suivi ce tutoriel très bien fait
et je teste dans la journée..


----------



## Vivid (10 Mars 2019)

j'ai donc ceci;

```
MBP-de-Pat-2:~ pat$ diskutil cs list
CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)
|
+-- Logical Volume Group 67F517BD-2BA7-4510-A92D-9B8DD63ED292
    =========================================================
    Name:         Fusion Drive
    Status:       Online
    Size:         2168403124224 B (2.2 TB)
    Free Space:   10858496 B (10.9 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 6744F40F-1509-4C03-BC0D-FAD4DCABA9F2
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     120988852224 B (121.0 GB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 0E9C742F-B7FB-40BE-B00E-212E99477ACE
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    1
    |   Disk:     disk1s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     2047414272000 B (2.0 TB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family 62D703B6-91E0-4610-992F-C9D80E198382
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume CE2BD7CF-E91E-429F-A2C5-1D97C2022335
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk2
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          2167754719232 B (2.2 TB)
            Revertible:            No
            LV Name:               Fusion Drive
            Volume Name:           Fusion Drive
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS
```
mais toujours dans le Finder, menu pomme=>stockage toujours 2 DD visible.. je tourne en rond


----------



## Locke (10 Mars 2019)

Pourquoi tu tournes en rond, tu as bien créé un FusionDrive et il est normal que le Terminal affiche les deux disques, ce que n'affichera pas Utilitaire de disque. Tu as regardé avec lui ?


----------



## Vivid (10 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Pourquoi tu tournes en rond, tu as bien créé un FusionDrive et il est normal que le Terminal affiche les deux disques, ce que n'affichera pas Utilitaire de disque. Tu as regardé avec lui ?


effectivement c'est le cas, avant d'aller plus loin je voulais être sur.
Merci


----------



## Vivid (11 Mars 2019)

ca continue..
bootcamp se lance..il formate, il copie les fichiers windaube et a ce stade (on est loin du partitionnement) une nuit entière ne lui suffit pas.. il rame sans planter, le moniteur d'activité le confirme.
J'ai relancer bootcamp en ce moment il copie des fichiers, 20 mo...22..


----------



## Locke (11 Mars 2019)

Il faut croire qu'Assistant Boot Camp n'aime pas du tout faire une installation dans un disque en FusionDrive, il y a des précédents dans les forums, car tu n'es pas le seul. Pour ma part, n'ayant de Mac avec option FusionDrive, je ne peux pas tester pour tenter de déterminer ce qui pourrait bloquer.


----------



## Vivid (11 Mars 2019)

Il bouge encore... 451 Mo écrits.. je le motive..


----------



## Vivid (12 Mars 2019)

bootcamp a enfin terminer son installation, mais même après le formatage de la partition sous l'installateur de windows; "windows ne peut être installer.. partition gpt.." voila...
une piste avec gdisk?


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

ce soir j'explore ceci


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

bon, j'ai envie de tenter ceci; 
supprimer le fusion drive et effacer ou supprimer la partition(sans formatage) de mon DD de 121 Go.
le temps d'installer bootcamp.


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> bon, j'ai envie de tenter ceci;
> supprimer le fusion drive et effacer ou supprimer la partition(sans formatage) de mon DD de 121 Go.
> le temps d'installer bootcamp.


Que nenni, si tu casses ton FusionDrive, tu perds tout sur les deux disques durs !


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Que nenni, si tu casses ton FusionDrive, tu perds tout sur les deux disques durs !


oui logique, mais pour ensuite installer l'Os sur le 2 To, le 121 Go supprimer sans le formater le temps de l'install de bootcamp. non?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> oui logique, mais pour ensuite installer l'Os sur le 2 To, le 121 Go supprimer sans le formater le temps de l'install de bootcamp. non?


Encore une fois, que nenni, si tu casses ton FusionDrive, non content de tout perdre, tu devras obligatoirement formater les deux disques durs ! Il faut bien comprendre que la concaténation _(réunion)_ de deux disques durs modifie la structure de la Table de partition qui sera cassée et qui n'apparaîtra plus. Sans formatage des deux disques durs, tu ne feras rien.


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

et après formatage des 2 DD, on ne peut pas supprimer la partition d'un des deux?


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> et après formatage des 2 DD, on ne peut pas supprimer la partition d'un des deux?


Réfléchi, si tu casses ton FusionDrive, tu auras donc l'obligation de formater les deux disques durs, donc tu auras lesdits disques durs qui apparaîtront bien séparément avec chacun leur Table de partition.

Attention, j'espère que tu as un clone ou une clé USB bootable de ta version de macOS en cours pour refaire une installation dans ton SSD !

De toute façon avec ton tout petit SSD de 121 Go, c'est peine perdue. Si tu parviens à installer une version de Windows, tu vas faire quoi ensuite ? Recopier la partition Windows en utilisant Winclone ? Eh bien, bingo, tu as perdu, car ce ne sera possible que si le rétro clonage se fait un disque dur USB uniquement en Thunderbolt et n'essaye même dans ton disque dur de 2 To, c'est l'échec assuré !

Ce n'est pas faute d'orienter vers ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...mais a priori, personne n'en tient compte.


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas faute d'orienter vers ce message... https://forums.macg.co/threads/installation-de-windows-10-1803.1310171/ ...mais a priori, personne n'en tient compte.



si, si mais l'espoir fait vivre 

bon.... reste a enlever physiquement le plus petit des DD.


----------



## Locke (13 Mars 2019)

Vivid a dit:


> si, si mais l'espoir fait vivre


Si tu n'as pas un disque dur externe en Thunderbolt pour recopier la partition Windows, tu oublies !

Pour casser ton FusionDrive, mieux vaut faire appel à macomaniac.


----------



## Vivid (13 Mars 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas un disque dur externe en Thunderbolt pour recopier la partition Windows, tu oublies !
> 
> Pour casser ton FusionDrive, mieux vaut faire appel à macomaniac.



je vais enlever physiquement le plus petit des DD.


----------

